# re candle for Luke



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm so moved to read that you all lit candles for Luke on Monday. Thank you sounds so trivial but I can't think of what else to say.

It is knowing that we have been in so many peoples thoughts and prayers over the last few weeks that has given us the stength to go on.

I can truly say that I have seen a vision of hell over the last few weeks. Leaving home at 9am and not gettin back until 11pm, visiting 2 hospitals ever day, a 100 mile round trip and thats before the emotional trauma of seeing my darling boy with so many wires and machines around him and doctors and nurses either pumping something in or taking something out. Even having a cuddle involved careful planning and one or two nursesto help.

So his funeral on Monday was planned to be the most beautiful, peaceful and uplifting experience. It was his christening, 18th birthday party, wedding and funeral all in one. And it was. We played some of the music that he had had on a tape in hospital (music I had plyed them when I was pregnant), we sang Away in a Manger and we read from Winnie the Pooh all about the Enchanted place. 120 people attended the service and afterwards we had a party to celebrate him and how much he had touched us all. The afternoon was sunny and warm and as daddy and I said goodnight we had the sun on our backs and swallows on the churchyard wall. Luke was buried in our little village chuirchyard which is more beautiful than you can imagine. We've been to see him ever day since and rather than feeling a great sense of loss we feel so happy that he is at last home with us and free of pain.

before the service we brought Luke home and had his family around him and I too lit a candle. When i used to go to Sunday School we sang a song that went:

Jesus bids us shine with a pure clear light,
Like a little candle burning in the night.
In this world of darkness, so we must shine,
You in your small corner and I in mine.

I like to think his little candle is still burning bright, just in a different corner.

Lastly pologies for any typos. Grace is sleeping in my arms. We collected her from hospital on Tuesday. Funny but after Lukes death she suddenly got her act together as if she knew we needed her.

Much love
Cathy


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

I have so much admiration for you Cathy. 
Rest in peace little Luke.
Love
Weeble xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Cathy

Sending you all loads of love and hugs.  Glad to hear Grace is home and doing well.  Both me and Richard have been thinking about you loads.

Take care

Moomin

xxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Cathy...

I'm so pleased that Grace is home with you safe and sound.

Lukes day sounds lovely..a wonderful way to celebrate his short but so important life.

I'm glad we've been able to help you.( even just a little) Been thinking of you all loads

Lots of love

Starr xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Cathy,

I was so moved when I read your post. You are such a brave,loving family and I admire this so much.I have been thinking of you all so much lately along with everyone else. 

I am so glad that Grace has come home with you now,you must be so relieved. Wishing you,Nigel and Baby Grace a very happy future together,especially knowing that you angel Luke with always be with you to keep you all safe

All my love hunny

Kelly x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

I cannot begin to understand what you and Nigel have gone through over this passed while.  I was deeply saddened to hear you lost your precious son Luke.
You are such an inspiration to have gone through all of this with the courage and strength you have shown and I totally admire the way you said goodbye to Luke.
Grace is such a lucky girl to have such wonderful parents and I'm sure Luke will always be by your sides looking after his loving Mum and Dad and precious little sister Grace.

Take care
Luv Sweetpea x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Cathy

What a beautiful post - thank you for taking the time to let us know how Lukes day went and the wonderful news that you have Grace safe and sound at home. 

Thinking of you all

Shazia xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Cathy,

Thank you for letting us know how Lukes day went. 
I don't know what else to say other than you and your family are an inspiration to us all. You have all been through so much  

I am pleased to hear that Grace is home and doing well.
Huge hugs to you all


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Cathy hun

what a lovely post, sounds like Monday was exactly right. you know i used to sing that song too, and i cant remember the tune except for the last line  Luke is definitely still burning bright and i bet he's having fun what ever is going on in his corner, him and your mum will be having a lovely time 

so lovely to have Grace home with you,where she belongs and you can finally get on with being a family

big hugs and     

kim x


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Cathy 

Lukes day sounded as if it had gone perfectly and for that I am so pleased for you.

Congratulations on having Grace home and I am so glad she is doing so well.

All our love and best wishes for the future!

Toni


----------



## kee888 (Aug 12, 2004)

Cathy Nigel and Grace
Luke's day sounded so lovely thanks for sharing it with us you are all an inspiration and have been in quiet a lot of peoples thoughts glad to hear gace is doing so well look after you selfs and take time out for each other take care im me if you feel you need a chat or anything day or night you know were here for you hunni thanks once again and take good care xxxxxx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

Luke's day sounded so  perfect thank you for sharing it with us I admire this as well as all of us on hear I'm so please that grace is home and doing well
take care 
love lea-Anne xx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Dear Cathy, Dh and Grace

Just wanted to send my best wishes. What a very moving account of Monday. Luke will always be looking down on you, sounds like he's already doing his job, what with Grace coming home the next day.
Take care, Love Northern Lass x


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Dear Cathy

Your words are written with dignity and courage and your account of Lukes day has made me cry. God Bless you and your little family and wishing you all the best of everything in your future together.
Jules xx


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Cathy,

May little Luke rest in peace now  .

x


----------

